# Fuente de alimentacion fija y variable



## slowdec (Nov 27, 2007)

hola 

tengo que armar una fuente de alimentación que sea a la ves fija y variable donde tenga -5v a +5v,  y a otra que varie arriba de 12v, lo malo es que  no se como elaborarla y no encuentro ningún circuito, o si me pueden ayudar a aencontrar algún circuito

se les agradece


----------



## jona (Nov 27, 2007)

hola
pensaste en usar 780%(parte positiva) y 7905(parte negativa) regulador variable lm 317t.?
saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 27, 2007)

Necesitas un transformador que tenga dos valores.
Por ejemplo que entregue 35v y 5v.
Los 35v los rectificas, filtrás, y le pones un regulador de voltage como el LM317, o LM350, o el que te guste, y esa rama de 35v la usarías para valores variables entre 1,3v y 36v apromixadamente.
y la otra rama del transformador (5v), los transformadorrmas en Vcc, filtrás, y conectás a un LM7805, que es un integrado sencillo de 3 pines nada mas, que le entran entre 6v y 14v y siempre van a salir 5v contínuos.

El transformador no tiene que ser si o si de 5v, tambien puede ser de 12v, 9v, 6v...

Ahora te busco un circuito que haya en el foro para todo esto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

Siempre y cuando tengas ganas leete este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dibujar-pistas-esta-fuente-alimentacion-10922/


----------



## Nimer (Nov 27, 2007)

Recibí tu mensaje privado.
Acá te dejo el link que te indica como armar la fuente desde 1.2v a 30v.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
Es el primer esquema que se ve. No sé que corriente estás necesitando. Este es de un amper, si necesitas algo mas grande buscalo porque está otro muy bueno de LM317 en paralelo subido por el amigo jona.

Y con respecto a tu fuente partida de +5v -5v, te dejo el recorte de texto de una página externa (www.paulitos.com.ar) en el cual explica como armarla con reguladores LM7805, tanto para la parte positiva, como la negativa.

_----------------------------- RECORTE -----------------------------_

*FUENTE PARTIDA USANDO REGULADORES*

La siguiente figura muestra un ejemplo implementado con reguladores de tensión LM7805, cuya tensión de salida es de 5 volts entre GND y OUT. 

Colocados de esta forma el regulador de abajo tiene conectado el pin de referencia al borne negativo de la fuente Vss, de este modo en el pin OUT se obtendrán 5 volts con respecto a este borne, que si se utiliza como referencia (reff) en la fuente partida, estará a -5V. Luego el regulador de arriba se coloca referido a este mismo borne, de modo que en el pin OUT se obtengan 5V por encima de la referencia.

El capacitor de 1uF cumple el rol de estabilizar la tensión de entrada, los capacitores de 100n estabilizan la tensión de salida.

Este circuito posee la desventaja de que Vss debe ser por lo menos 2V o 3V mayor que 10V, o 2 veces el valor del regulador que se utilice*, en este caso se debe contar con una fuente de 13V. 

*Los reguladores LM78XX son reguladores de XX volts, por ejemplo el LM7812 es un regulador de 12 volts, el LM7809 es un regulador de 9 volts, etc. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Espero que te sirva, saludos!*
Edito: Lo que te responde el amigo fogonazo puede serte mas interesante que lo que te ofrezco. Como en el quinto post de ese thread presenta una fuente como la que estás buscando, y está adjuntado el esquema y todo. Mirá eso tambien. Suerte!


----------



## tiomao (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola Compañeros! Espero esten muy bien! es mi segunda vez posteando en el foro y para mi es un placer estar por estos rumbos. Los felicito a todos por tener un foro en funcionamiento con temas tan interesantes e ideas tan variadas!
Hace unos minutos, le mandé un mensaje privado a Jona pidiendole unas sugerencias para el tema de fuente fija y variable, y creí conveniente postear el mensaje, por si algun forista me quisiera tender la mano también con alguna sugerencia para el caso que estoy trabajando. Muchas gracias de Antemano!. Tio mao.

_Hola Jona que tal!

Te escribo, pues ultimamente he estado navegando mucho en el foro y he visto en repetidas ocasiones tus intervenciones. 
Yo quería preguntarte acerca del famoso asunto de las fuentes de poder   ..

Mirá: yo soy un estudiante no muy avanzado, y en un curso de Electrónica II, me pusieron a hacer una fuente regulable de +/- 12 Voltios y una fija de +5 Voltios. Con los conocimientos que llevo hasta ahora, hice un diseño basado en tu consejo con respecto a los reguladores LM317 y LM337. 

Las especificaciones del profesor fueron las siguientes: 

1. La fuente debe ser de aproximadamente 1 Amperio de salida a plena carga (para cada rama de fuente).
2. El rizo en el filtrado debe de tener un valor de aproximadamente 5%.
3. Debe de tener protección contra cortos circuitos.
4. Debe de tener indicadores de encendido de la fuente fija y la fuente regulable. 
5. Se debe de realizar la implementación, para que más adelante puedan utilizar la fuente de diferentes experimentos.

Hasta ahora, lo que he podido realizar es en si el diagrama básico de función, con la fuente fija de 5 Voltios y la fuente regulable +/- 12 Voltios. 
Para explicarte un poco lo que hice, quisiera relatarte un segundo como fueron hechos los cálculos, pues las preguntas vienen relacionadas directamente con el metodo que utilicé:

1. El regulador que utilizaré como te comenté, es el LM317 para la fuente de +12 voltios y la de +5 voltios. Para la fuente de -12 Voltios, utilizaré el LM337. En las hojas de datos, me dicen que la corriente de salida de los mismos son de 1.5 A. máximos, por lo que decidí tomar como referencia, una corriente máxima de salida de 1 A. por rama de regulador, para no sobre exigir a los reguladores. Las preguntas que tengo para esta parte son las siguientes:

a. Tengo unos disipadores que sustraje de una fuente swithing. Uno de ellos es de 6cm x 7cm. El otro, que es casi identico, es de 6cm x 6cm. las ranuras, en cada uno tienen un espesor de 1 cm. 
El otro disipador que tengo es uno de 3.8cm x 3.8cm. Las ranuras tienen un espesor de 1cm también y es bastante gordito. Que te parecen estas medidas?

b. He visto que los disipadores tienen como una especie de crema blanca entre el regulador y el disipador. Para que sirve esta crema? Contribuye a una mejor disipación de calor?

c. En la hoja de datos del fabricante, especifican que cuando los capacitores externos son usados con reguladores IC, a veces es necesario añadir diodos de protección para preveer que los capacitores se descarguen a través de puntos de baja corriente dentro del regulador. Tenés vos alguna opinión con respecto a este punto?, porque no entiendo muy bien el fenomeno que ocurriría si en la rama se da una baja corriente con respecto a los reguladores.

d. En el foro, hablaste bastante acerca del problema de los cortocircuitos con lo 78XX. Dijiste también que los LM3XX resisten de buena manera un corto circuito, si se le añade un buen disipador. Con las medidas de disipadores que te indique: ¿ mi LM317 y LM337 resistirá un corto circuito o le tengo que poner una protección adicional? En la facultad, me recomendaron que hiciera una configuración con varistor, pero realmente no se donde puedo encontrar eso. Te agradecería alguna sugerencia con el tema.

e. La configuración de regulador que utilicé aparece en el circuito adjunto. Que le añadirías a la misma para volverla más eficáz? o es que acaso ves bien la configuración?

Para la parte de filtrado, me di a la referencia del capitulo 18 del Boylestad-Nashelsky, que hablan de la formula de rizo con respecto a la corriente DC de la carga y el Voltaje DC rectificado. Para el voltaje DC rectificado, utilicé un transformador de 30 Voltios RMS con derivación, que me brinda 15 Voltios RMS y 21.213 Voltios pico a su salida. Para la rectificación, utilicé la formula que dice: Vdc = 0.636*21.213V = 13.491 VDC. Las preguntas para esta etapa son las siguientes:

a. Si yo conecto una carga que consume 1 A en la rama de la fuente +5V, 1A en la rama +12V y 1A en la rama -12V, serían en total 3A de corriente que estaría demandando al sistema. Mi puente de diodos de bastante holgado, pues tiene una corriente de salida de 8A con una corriente Ifsm de 125 A., y el transformador ( que no lo he comprado) espero comprarlo de 5A. Si comprara el transformador de 5A, como debo despejar el valor del capacitor de filtro para un rizo de 5%:

 - ¿De esta manera?: 
C = (2.4 * Idc) / ((r/100) * Vdc) = (2.4 * 2000mA) / ((0.05) * 13.491V) = 7115.85 uF(para el caso de las ramas de +5V y +12V)
C = (2.4 * Idc) / ((r/100) * Vdc) = (2.4 * 1000mA) / ((0.05) * 13.491V) = 3557.927 uF(para la rama de -12V)

b. Que te parece el valor porcentual de rizo que utilicé, como protección al puente de diodos?

c. En un diagrama que observe de la internet, le ponían en paralelo al capacitor de filtro, un cap de 47nF. Yo se que este cap puede reducir el rizado de la señal un tanto más, pero: ¿ Que tan funcional es este capacitor en esta posición?

Para la sección de la simulación, tengo ciertas dudas:

a. Yo tengo el simulador MultiSim 10.0. En este encontré algunos componentes los cuales asemejan las funciones de las especificaciones con las que estoy trabajando, pero sin embargo no encontre un transformador con derivación central con una relación de 4 a 1. Por tanto tuve que modificar el valor de voltaje de entrada con de la fuente de alimentación ( 120 VRMS) a 150 VRMS para lograr 30 VRMS con derivación. También utilicé un puente de mda2500, con una corriente de salida de 25A y Ifsm de 400A. Luego hice el diagrama de conexión tal y como lo planee. Puse la resistencia variable para la fuente de 5 Voltios fija en 660 Ω, de acuerdo a la formula que vienen en la hoja de datos del 317, y unos potenciometros de 1.88kΩ para un voltaje de 12 Voltios a la salida del regulador. Sin embargo, lo pongo a simular e inmediatamente me genera un error.... No entiendo porque, pero quisiera saber si me podrías dar otra sugerencia más acerca de esto, pues hasta donde yo entiendo, las conexiones estan bien realizadas. 

Te agradezco muchísimo el tiempo que sacaste para leer este mensaje y espero tu pronta respuesta. Te agradezco la consideración. Un gran saludo desde Costa Rica. El tio mao. _

Además de esto, encontré otras dudas más que me surgieron mientras pensaba postear este correo. Por ejemplo:

a. Que tipo de caja puedo utilizar para contener el circuito implementado? Yo había pensado en una caja de disyuntores termomagnéticos que tengo aquí en casa. Es una caja para 2 disyuntores termomagnéticos y creo que sería genial por su tamaño, sin embargo es de metal. Que problemas podría acarrear esto? Tendría que utilizar algún tipo de aislamiento en la caja?

b. Yo compre una placa chorreada de bronce para implementar el circuito, sin embargo no se como hacer para hacer las vías de bronce de una manera bien eficaz. Les agradecería sugerencias al respecto. 

Muchisimas gracias a Todos! disculpenme si me exedí con la cantidad de información, pero es que en mi facultad me ha sido dificil encontrar información, pues los profesores no se dan como mucho tiempo para explicar. Gracias. Adjunto el circuito en .jpg y el .ms10


----------



## tiomao (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola compañeros! Les quiero contar un poco como me fue con el proyecto de la fuente!

Tuve un rotundo fracaso armando mi circuito en una placa perforada, pues tenía que armar las vías una por una. Entonces opté por utilizar un PCB. Como no sabía montar el diagrama, lo que hice fue hacer un borrador del orden que mas me gustó, y le pedí ayuda a un amigo arquitecto para montar mi diagrama en un programa llamado Rhino, utilizado para hacer maquetas. 

Estuvo divertido el proceso!

Llegamos a un diagrama bastante compacto y eficaz. En otro post les enseño el diagrama electrónico que monté. Aquí tengo unas fotografías de los resultados. Pura Vida!.


----------



## jenatzy (May 3, 2011)

hola, disculpen me gustaria que me aclararan una duda hacerca ed una fuente variable que estoy haciendo, lo que pasa es que tengo un transformador de 12, y con arreglos de capacitores y demas, obtengo una salida fija de 15.5 volts, pero al ponerle el potenciometro para hacerla variable, el voltaje me varia de 15 a 14 volts sin que le mueva el potenciometro, porq que se debe esto??? necesito ponerle algun arreglo para poderla hacer variable, o solo poniendole el potenciometro basta y la variacion es normal???, tambien cabe aclarar que no estoy usando regulador de voltaje, pero no creo que eso influya, ya que sin el potenciometro el voltaje no me varia, bueno eso es todo, gracias.
saludos y suerte!!


----------



## KatherinM (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola amigos...soy principiant de la carrera de electronica..me encuentro haciendo una fuent de alimentacion de 12v y 5v..apart de eso..necesito tener 3 a en cada salida..ya he logrado obtener la primera parte pero lo de los 3a no me sale..desearia q me ayuden porfavor...


----------



## Diego German (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola katherinM Bienbenida al foro 

Trata de utilizar el esquema que consta en el datasheet del LM7812 en la cual agregas un transistor el cual conduce la corriente extra 


En la imagen que observas estan la formula para calcular la resistencia R1 en funcion de la corriente de salida VbeQ1es el voltaje de base emisor del transistor ocupa un valor de 0.7volts la corriente IREG es la corriente que circulaa por el regulador te recomiendo que tomes un valor de 0.5A y el BQ1 que es la ganancia que es generalmente de 1000 

Una vez que calcules el vaor de R1 lo unico que haces para los 5Volts es cambiar el regulador el esquema es el mismo .....

espero te sirva 

saludos...


----------



## KatherinM (Jul 25, 2011)

Gracias!! sera de gran ayuda... lo voy a intentar


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2011)

KatherinM dijo:


> Hola amigos...soy principiant de la carrera de electronica..me encuentro haciendo una fuent de alimentacion de 12v y 5v..apart de eso..necesito tener 3 a en cada salida..ya he logrado obtener la primera parte pero lo de los 3a no me sale..desearia q me ayuden porfavor...



Pequeña amiga,el trafo tiene una capacidad de corriente de mas de 3A??????


----------



## froyesmer (Jul 27, 2012)

en realidad estos no saben muxo pero bno seguire buscando


----------

